# How to enable "python interpreter" of VIM?



## sw2wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

```
>cd /usr/ports/editors/vim
>sudo make config
===> No options to configure>sudo make config

>cat options | grep -i python
  PYTHON "Enable Python interpreter" on \

>vim --version|grep -i python
-python -python3 +quickfix +reltime +rightleft -ruby +scrollbind +signs 

>gvim --version | grep -i python
-python -python3 +quickfix +reltime +rightleft -ruby +scrollbind +signs
```
Both vim and gvim have no python interpreter enabled !

Sincerely!


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 27, 2012)

It's just a variable.
`# make WITH_PYTHON=1 WITH_RUBY=YES install clean`


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> It's just a variable.
> `# make WITH_PYTHON=1 WITH_RUBY=YES install clean`


thanks!


----------



## atmosx (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello,

If I have "*WITHOUT_X11= yes*" in /etc/make.conf vim will build itself without installing X11 and related software or no?

Best regards,


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 8, 2012)

atmosx said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> If I have "*WITHOUT_X11= yes*" in /etc/make.conf vim will build itself without installing X11 and related software or no?
> 
> Best regards,



I usually compile editors/vim-lite which does just that.


----------



## atmosx (Jul 9, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I usually compile editors/vim-lite which does just that.


Nice but how can I see what does vim-lite support? I'm using a few ruby/python/perl plugins so I'd like to vim compiled with support for all three.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 14, 2012)

atmosx said:
			
		

> Nice but how can I see what does vim-lite support? I'm using a few ruby/python/perl plugins so I'd like to vim compiled with support for all three.



You can see what options where used after compilation with `% vim --version`

Within vim you can use the help system for further information for example :help python or :h ruby


----------

